# Chocolate bar quiz!



## Northerner (Oct 16, 2014)

Can you recognise the chocolate bars without their wrappers? I got 11/15 

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/you-know-your-mars-bars-4441734


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 16, 2014)

Only got 10 Shameful I obviously don't waste time looking at them before munching!


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 16, 2014)

I got 13 out of 15.  Oh dear, not sure that's a good thing 

Now you know why I'm not skinny!


----------



## Kanga (Oct 16, 2014)

I got 12 knew I loved chocolate but must be too much


----------



## KookyCat (Oct 17, 2014)

Only 10 for me but to be fair I've never seen a picnic and it kept throwing me off my game


----------



## Northerner (Oct 17, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Only 10 for me but to be fair I've never seen a picnic and it kept throwing me off my game



I found it interesting how you can tell the difference between, say, a ripple and a Twirl! Also, some of them are so similar in shape, but have a slightly different 'finish' on the chocolate  Picnics and Lion bars are pretty similar.


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 17, 2014)

Think i would have done better if I could have just handled each bar, sniffed it maybe had a small taste.....


----------



## Bloden (Oct 17, 2014)

Sally71 said:


> I got 13 out of 15.  Oh dear, not sure that's a good thing



13 too! They all looked like fake turds!


----------



## Sally71 (Oct 17, 2014)

Oh thank you for saying that Bloden!  Although I'd be lying if I said it hadn't crossed my mind too... 

I think it was the Picnic and Lion that I got wrong, I never eat those.  A couple of the others were lucky guesses I think!


----------



## KateR (Oct 17, 2014)

I only got 9. It must show I'm very good at not eating too much chocolate.


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 17, 2014)

I must either crow, or hang my head in shame, not sure which. I got 8 out of 15.


----------



## gail1 (Oct 17, 2014)

I got 13 i used to love choccie but now its very rare for me to induge


----------



## Andy HB (Oct 17, 2014)

I am very pleased to say that I only got 7.

Disappointed that I didn't recognise the doubledecker though. That is one of my favourites (but haven't had one for ages!).

Mars bar, curlywurly and bounty were pretty straight forward for me also being particular favourites.

Andy


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 17, 2014)

"I was working as a raisin in a chocolate bar, that much is true..." 

I got 7.


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Oct 17, 2014)

I got 12 out of 15, not bad but should really have got more. It is quite awhile since I had any of them ....Tintin


----------



## Maryanne29 (Oct 29, 2014)

I got 8 but on the very rare occasions I have chocolate bars, I am very choosey.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Oct 30, 2014)

12/15 .... i do like chocolate


----------



## Caroline (Nov 1, 2014)

I got 9 out of 15, chiefly because I rip the wrapper off and eat the chocolate rather than waste time looking at it


----------



## Bessiemay (Nov 7, 2014)

AlisonM said:


> I must either crow, or hang my head in shame, not sure which. I got 8 out of 15.


I got 8 as well. I think I stuck to my favourites.


----------

